# ANY FEEDBACK WELCOMED



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

I am very lucky to have gotten pregnant on my first IVF cycle three years ago - however now have had a failed IVF and for two reasons, Money and a different environment want to go abroad for my next treatment. 

Can anyone suggest anywhere to me, I am starting a fresh and its a mine field. I do not need donor eggs.

Regards

Sally


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Sally,

You have the pick of the bunch as you don't need a donor match.

Even though we're going to Moscow we would probably recommend somewhere like CERAM (Marbella, Spain) as it's easy to get to and has a good reputation.  Indeed this had been our first choice but waiting times put us off as we have blood group/eye colour issues.  Ruth Pellow is a contributer to this board and she is the English nurse based in CERAM.

CERAM is a bit cheaper than IM/IVI but you should consider all the options before committing
to anywhere.

Also, you could look to Poland/Russia/Czech Republic/Ukraine which are frequently cheaper still but it is likely that flights, etc. will bring the total cost up to comparable with Spain.

Read the reviews on clinics at the top of the overseas thread and have a look at the various websites.

Hope you find this helpful.

A&E


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

sally, my advice would be the same as alanelaine's - clinic reviews good to get a "feel" of clinics, perhaps email them all (you can write a standard letter) and then you can see their response etc.  perhaps look at where is easiest for you to fly, which airport you are closest too ... which country you would like to go to, feel comfortable going to ....
It is a minefield, but there is so much excellent info on here from abroadies, that with a bit of research you can narrow down your clinic choices ...
wishing you lots of luck for your future treatment


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you for your responses - I will have a good look through the site, hopefully make a short list.

I hadnt thought about the flight costs - should definatley factor this in, 

Thanks Sally


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi there.

ALSo for non donor ivf you could just go across to Brussels -  try  www.azvub.be  or www.uzbrussels.be.  Although with a cheap flight you may not pay much more to go to C rep ( Fertimed, reprofit, iscare,repromeda) , poland ( invimed), or spain ( ceram, Im, IVI, cefer)  etc.  

You will want to see who gets back to you and communicates with you well with a few emails back and forth.  They will likely want you to send a fertility medical history and then see how the conversations go.  The best is when you have a medical person responding rather then a secretary or receptionist, IMO.

Once you have it narrowed down to a few clinic then go on that thread on FF and ask questions of those that have been there before.

Good luck.

B123


----------

